# Yo Ho's Eyelids



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

This year I'm adding servo controlled eyelids to my pirate pub singer Yo Ho'.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very flirtatious


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

It was insanely difficult stuffing those boney skeletal legs into fishnets. I don't know how Cher does it.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ut oh, if you give her eyelids, she'll be showin some skin!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah that bothers me. I wouldn't want my Disney song singing moving skeleton to be scientifically inaccurate, lol.



HomeyDaClown said:


> Ut oh, if you give her eyelids, she'll be showin some skin!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's my first test of Yo Ho's eyes and eyelashes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She winked at me, the hussy!:googly::jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I want to stick a mole on her, a la Marie Osmond...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> She winked at me, the hussy!:googly::jol:


Lol quite the flirt!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> I want to stick a mole on her, a la Marie Osmond...


Lol that's a great idea! I'm going to do that! Thanks!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks just awesome with the eyelashes, how hard was it too add them? That is how you make a female skeleton. Gives an instant female look to the skull and looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She is some kind of sultry:jol:

The vocal track is outstanding. Who's the singer?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

kprimm said:


> That looks just awesome with the eyelashes, how hard was it too add them? That is how you make a female skeleton. Gives an instant female look to the skull and looks great.


Thanks! Those eyelids where a bear to put in. I used a smaller skull and there wasn't a lot of room.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> She is some kind of sultry:jol:
> 
> THe vocal track is outstanding. Who's the singer?


Her name is Barbara Lusch. This track was why I needed a bass!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She looks so great. Roxy- the song is from the old gem "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?"


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

That is great.. Okay so where do I get the Anomotronic (really bad SP) for dummies book? I want to do stuff like this just have a tendincy to go HUH?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Debbie and QueenRuby!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Very cool. I can't wait to see the final results.


----------

